# Polymyalgia Rheumatica



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2013)

This condition is not that common, but it affects people who are over 50, here's some info and possible treatments...http://www.lef.org/protocols/immune_...umatica_01.htm


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze..I just now saw this thread and was surprised.  This is a little known disease and can be dismissed easily by physicians as arthritis.  My husband suffered with this and went to an arthritis specialist that wanted to give him Remicade treatments.  I urged him to get a second opinion, and he was then diagnosed with Polymyalgia Rheumatica.  The specialist told him the symptoms would last about 2 years before resolving, and that's exactly what happened.  The symptoms come on suddenly and can mimic arthritis.  This is a painful and devastating disease, that does eventually resolve itself.  My husband did not develop the giant cell arteritis, luckily.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that Ozarkgal.  Good to hear that it can resolve itself, beneficial to learn about these diseases, sometimes the doctors take the common route, and don't think outside the box with their diagnosis. ositive:


----------



## kel397 (Jan 2, 2014)

I had a case of this years ago when I started getting a sudden, piercing pain in my cheek near my left ear. The doctor told me it was one of the strongest pains humans can get and, after suffering it, I believe her. I cant remember how long it lasted - not too long, and it disappeared thanks goodness.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 3, 2014)

My husband had [FONT=myriad-pro, sans-serif]giant cell arteritis and anuresiums, all his siblings have had the same, this disease is hereditary.....he died in his sleep, I'm sure he had a stroke......it will be three years ago in a few months.[/FONT]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2014)

Sad to hear Jackie, my condolences for your loss. :rose:


----------

